# Dépoussiérer les ventilos du PB 15" avant la fin de la garantie...



## chroukin (2 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Je me posais une question là maintenant tout de suite : si on veut dépoussiérer les ventilos du PB15" alors qu'on est encore dans la garantie, comment peut-on faire ? Et oui, si il faut démonter, on perd la garantie !

Sinon, quels produits utiliser ?

Merci !


----------



## vincmyl (2 Octobre 2005)

Malheureusement il faut ouvrir le PWB je pense


----------



## chroukin (2 Octobre 2005)

OK, donc je suis forcé d'attendre la fin de ma garantie...

Est-ce que les ventilateurs s'encrassent facilement ?


----------



## zizou2605 (2 Octobre 2005)

plus ca fait de bruit. Plus ca montre qu il y a qq ch qui bloque. Ici, c est la poussiere.


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me posais une question là maintenant tout de suite : si on veut dépoussiérer les ventilos du PB15" alors qu'on est encore dans la garantie, comment peut-on faire ? Et oui, si il faut démonter, on perd la garantie !
> 
> ...


Bonne question finallement, car si le PB15" tombe en panne il pourrait nous être reproché cette anormale accumulation de poussières et lui imputer la panne éventuelle .. la garantie ne jouerait peut-être pas!

C'est shakesparien ... nettoyer ou pas nettoyer??


----------



## vincmyl (2 Octobre 2005)

Il vaut mieux en faire trop que pas assez


----------



## chroukin (2 Octobre 2005)

C'est sur qu'il vaut mieux en faire trop que pas assez mais est ce que quelq'un sait à peu près le niveau d'encrassage des ventilateurs  pour une utilisation normale (bureau, en cours, dehors parfois), car je crois bien que le bruit qui vient de mon ventilateur est dû à ça, et j'ai peur de démonter car ma garantie se finit en Février...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Octobre 2005)

Ca je sais pas mais si tu sais le faire , le démontage lances toi  :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Ca je sais pas mais si tu sais le faire , le démontage lances toi  :love:


On risque de laisser des traces très visibles dans le démontage .. faut pas prendre les gars d'Apple pour des aveugles ... perso je ne le ferai pas

Je préfèrerais plutôt de me procurer chez un photographe ou un magasin de modélisme une bombe d'air comprimé pour chasser de force la poussière hors des ventilos


----------



## zizou2605 (3 Octobre 2005)

ca doit se vendre dans le commerce ce truc la. C est conseillé ?


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Octobre 2005)

zizou2605 a dit:
			
		

> ca doit se vendre dans le commerce ce truc la. C est conseillé ?


Bien sûr

Achats:
http://www.materiel.net/details_2403002.html
http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...face/RueDuCommerce/365695-Bombe-a-air-sec.htm

conseils:
http://webodonto.u-clermont1.fr/Documents/pdf/Entretien%20du%20mat%E9riel.pdf


----------



## zizou2605 (11 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr
> 
> Achats:
> http://www.materiel.net/details_2403002.html
> ...



merci pour les conseils. je ferais le nécessaire pour mon pb.


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

Je pr&#233;f&#233;re utiliser mon aspirateur, regler au minimum de puissance. Les bombes &#224; air sec "poussent" la poussiere, ce qui fait qu'il en reste souvent, dans les coins...
Alors qu'en asiprant, tu evites de former des "tas de poussieres" dans les coins...


----------



## vincmyl (11 Octobre 2005)

Moi aussi j'utilise l'aspirateur au mini


----------

